# adding cichlids to existing tank



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

I believe that I have a Kenyi mbuna 6 inches, and a Pelmato chromis ansorgi, 5 inches. and a 9 inch pleco in a 72 gallon tank. I am wondering how small of another cichlid can I add. and do you have any recommendations of where to buy one. 
I am in Mississauga/ Georgetown,
Thanks


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

mike vella said:


> I believe that I have a Kenyi mbuna 6 inches, and a Pelmato chromis ansorgi, 5 inches. and a 9 inch pleco in a 72 gallon tank. I am wondering how small of another cichlid can I add. and do you have any recommendations of where to buy one.
> I am in Mississauga/ Georgetown,
> Thanks


 Your best choice would be Finactics. Cheers.


----------



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

why have i not received any response to the question,
what size of cichlid to add,
thanks


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Mike - The previous reply is an answer to part (or all) of your question.
Finatics is a great place to get cichlids.
AND
Finatics would be able to answer or at least give some guidance as to the other questions you had.


----------



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

great, thanks for the advice, I will go there when I can go inside the store.


----------

